# Fishing reports are about to pick up...



## 1eyefishing (Mar 7, 2021)

Bay boat fittn to roll south...


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Mar 7, 2021)

That's the ticket !!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 7, 2021)

See you Wednesday!!


----------



## Jonboater (Mar 7, 2021)

I think hour missing a rod lol. Best of luck


----------



## Rabun (Mar 8, 2021)

Good luck fellers!  Hope to see many pictures of your success!


----------



## bany (Mar 8, 2021)

Let the “madness” begin?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 8, 2021)

Jonboater said:


> I think hour missing a rod lol. Best of luck


That's not all of them...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 8, 2021)

Good atart...
Uneventful travel day...



I need a serious wash day. The thing looked clean in my driveway sitting there for months but now not so much...


----------



## slow motion (Mar 8, 2021)

Do you catch more fish with a clean boat? Just another reason I am such a poor fisherman.


----------



## slow motion (Mar 8, 2021)

I believe a good first mate would clean it up for you. Seems I remember Slayer will be there Wednesday. You need a bottle of rum and an eye patch. Then yell swab the deck you scurvy dog. If he doesn't go for it seems doomtrpr_z71 will be down Friday.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 8, 2021)

Possibly....depends on telone applications...I think a dirty boat catches more fish though ???


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 8, 2021)

Not to say I'm not an excellent first mate nor am I above swabbing the deck????


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 8, 2021)

No fishing partner tomorrow...
Tides don't really look that great to me. I like fishing the outgoing tide in the creeks and oyster bars but tomorrow's outgoing tide is just a small little partial flow out...





I guess the high tide tomorrow may find some water coming in on to the oyster bars that have been heating in the sun all morning....


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 9, 2021)

slow motion said:


> I believe a good first mate would clean it up for you. Seems I remember Slayer will be there Wednesday. You need a bottle of rum and an eye patch. Then yell swab the deck you scurvy dog. If he doesn't go for it seems doomtrpr_z71 will be down Friday.


Swabbing the deck is easy on his boat. Already has a hose, soap and a brush on board!

I’ll scrub that boat! She’s purty!

I’ll be loading the truck this evening!


----------



## slow motion (Mar 9, 2021)

After a beetle flew through the open truck window and into my ear I spent a couple miles trying to dig him out. Finally southbound and down in the somewhat distorted words ofJerry Reed. Got some work today around the place when I get there. Hopefully get to fish a little tomorrow.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 9, 2021)

slow motion said:


> After a beetle flew through the open truck window and into my ear I spent a couple miles trying to dig him out. Finally southbound and down in the somewhat distorted words ofJerry Reed. Got some work today around the place when I get there. Hopefully get to fish a little tomorrow.



Innuendo-

Hey man, a bug just flew innuendo.......


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 9, 2021)

I launched the jon at the lighthouse late morning targeting the oyster bars in the mouth of East River...
Fishing was pretty slow at first till the tide changed to go out.  It picked up a little on the outgoing tide and I had  3 short trout, one keeper trout, and one 13 1/2" flounder. It would have been legal 10 days ago but new regs say 14" minimum.
The fishing dorks are out...
2 of them drifted from a 1/2 mile away to within 15' of my boat where I was catching fish. I asked them calmly if we were gonna shake hands. I thought they were drifting until I saw they had a trolling motor on the stern.  They were under control the whole time!  They somewhat apologizedfor almost bumping into me and then drifted over the hole I was fishing and cranked up the big motor to get out. Thanks a ton.


----------



## slow motion (Mar 9, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> Innuendo-
> 
> Hey man, a bug just flew innuendo.......


I had to read that three times before I got it. You fellas think on a much higher level than me. As I used to say to the teachers when I was in school, I'm just an old country boy you'll have to 'splain it to me.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 9, 2021)

slow motion said:


> I had to read that three times before I got it. You fellas think on a much higher level than me. As I used to say to the teachers when I was in school, I'm just an old country boy you'll have to 'splain it to me.



Credit to Jeff Foxworthy.


----------



## slow motion (Mar 9, 2021)

Finally made it down but not before while driving through the appalachicola national forest a big doe tried to get in the truck with me. Must be my pure animal magnetism. She only managed to redecorate the driver's door a little. Luckily for me I'm not handicapped by a new truck like some of you folks.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 9, 2021)

Roughin it...
.
.
.
as I tell my wife... 



Waitin on a burger off that grill.


----------



## slow motion (Mar 9, 2021)

Same as me but grill ran out of gas had to finish on stove top.


----------



## slow motion (Mar 9, 2021)

Sorry for the double post maybe someone can please fix. And don't make fun of my sugar free ketchup. It is good stuff especially if you have blood sugar issues.


----------



## Rabun (Mar 10, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Roughin it...
> .
> .
> .
> ...




That's a heck of a spread!!


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 10, 2021)

Rabun said:


> That's a heck of a spread!!



 Thank you. 
I really wish I could find this set up somewhere West of here but this can't be beat. On the water, boat on the dock camper and truck in the parking lot. Best of all, and has accommodations for my friends to stay while they come and fish!
 Anyplace else would not have accommodations and I would have to get back in line at public boat ramps twice every day.
 Plus, I catch a lot of fish here…


----------



## Rhodes (Mar 10, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> this can't be beat. On the water, boat on the dock camper and truck in the parking lot.



Where are you at?


----------



## slow motion (Mar 10, 2021)

Well it was only a hard head but it was still a fish and it felt mighty fine.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 10, 2021)

Rhodes said:


> Where are you at?




2 camp sites up from me.


----------



## slow motion (Mar 10, 2021)

Been quiet today. You and Slayer must be on em.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 10, 2021)

Rhodes said:


> Where are you at?


 Shell Island Fish Camp. St. Marks.


----------



## slow motion (Mar 10, 2021)

My fish catching today consisted of 2 hardhead catfish. Hope you did better than me.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 10, 2021)

We got out today shortly after noon and fished an hour or two on the incoming tide. At a Crescent shaped bar that catches the tide coming in. There we caught a few short trout and 2 or 3 short reds and some ladyfishes.  I'm not sure but I think Slayer had a bottle of Corvuosier stashed in his tackle bag.
The tide switch then we moved out to the voiceter bars in the mouth of the East River. One of my usual haunts. We caught a few more short trout and I think 1 short redfish, along with hard heads and a sting ray.
Catch of the day and our only keeper for the day was this nice sheepshead off the oyster bars. Oyterbar sheepshead are not easy targets. I had parked the boat about right on top of him and he took the bait close and spun out for a short run...



It's not easy to do but I think I actually actually at out fished slayer today. Usually he is on the move casting artificials and moving and constantly casting It's not easy to do but I think I actually actually at out fish slayer today. Usually he is on the move, casting artificials and moving and casting constantly.  I had him a little out of his element as I am a live bait fisher and I park and jig or bobber fish live shrimp for a period of time...  If I am in his boat, I will be sitting in the back with a bait at the ready wondering when he will slow down...  ... But I've learned to keep up with him with what has become one of my favourite baits, a spinner bait with a jig hooked shrimp trailer...
Today with somewhat of a shakedown cruise for the bay boat. It had not been cranked since the week of July 4th when it got too hot the fish down here and I went into deer hunting mode by September...  A few of the accessories such as the washdown pump the rear live well water pump and bubbler need some attention, but overall everything was good. I'm hoping to get those minor details ironed out before things absolutely bust loose down here. Which won't be long. Spanish are already around.
Looking forward to a longer and better prepared day tomorrow.



.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71 (Mar 10, 2021)

Looks like it'll be next week before I can make it down....maybe the spanish will be on fire by then.


----------



## slow motion (Mar 10, 2021)

Good job brother. I had no fish for dinner but since I got some propane for the grill, spicy Italian sausage and vegetables on the grill. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## slow motion (Mar 10, 2021)

Not sure how I keep posting pics twice.


----------



## slow motion (Mar 11, 2021)

_Sitting at the lighthouse waiting on some water. _


----------



## Rhodes (Mar 11, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Shell Island Fish Camp. St. Marks.



Thanks 1eye, we fish out of Ochlocknee Bay. My fishing partner has a aunt that has a condo next to Angelo's that she let's us stay at for free when we go. We fish a lot over in the Shell Island area. I love that area down there and also the variety of species to target. Good luck and I look forward to your reports.


----------



## slow motion (Mar 11, 2021)

Today was a comedy of errors. Had a job get postponed so here thru the weekend. No rush to launch at the lighthouse as a negative.5 tide this morning. Got the boat ready to launch while I waited for the water to rise. Finally felt there was enough depth and back in. As I am backing down the ramp I think did I put the plug in? Of course I did I tell myself. This will be a good time to mention this particular boat has two plugs. A brass screw in plug for the cavity between the hull and the deck and the regular plug for above the deck. Back the boat off the trailer and Beach it by the ramp. That's when I realized there's water around my feet. Guess I did forget to put in the plugs. I jump over the side. As I realized it's going to be over my waist I take my shirt off and throw it into the boat at least it will be dry. Shirt skids off back deck into floor of boat that has standing water. I get to the back of the boat and get the plugs in. Meantime I had turned on the bilge pump and it was doing its thing. Looking good at this point. But guess what, this mud is over my boots and I am stuck. Luckily was able to put my weight on the back of the boat and work my feet loose. Had meant to hit up 1eyefishing and slayer and say hey while I was over that way today. Unfortunately my phone was in my pocket when I went over the side. Phone is now toast. Later realize my feet were killing me. Took my boots off and find I have several pieces of gravel in them from the mud. Did however get to go fishing. Fished East and West flats, the mouth of tidal creeks as well as in the creeks, and bars. Tally for the day several hard heads, stingrays, one small bonnet head, and a butt ugly puffer with spines on his back making him look like a porcupine. As I am loading boat up I notice how red my arms are and come to the realization that the last time I put on sunblock was October. Now have a red face and arms to go with my red neck. Still no fish for dinner but still a great day.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 11, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Today was a comedy of errors. Had a job get postponed so here thru the weekend. No rush to launch at the lighthouse as a negative.5 tide this morning. Got the boat ready to launch while I waited for the water to rise. Finally felt there was enough depth and back in. As I am backing down the ramp I think did I put the plug in? Of course I did I tell myself. This will be a good time to mention this particular boat has two plugs. A brass screw in plug for the cavity between the hull and the deck and the regular plug for above the deck. Back the boat off the trailer and Beach it by the ramp. That's when I realized there's water around my feet. Guess I did forget to put in the plugs. I jump over the side. As I realized it's going to be over my waist I take my shirt off and throw it into the boat at least it will be dry. Shirt skids off back deck into floor of boat that has standing water. I get to the back of the boat and get the plugs in. Meantime I had turned on the bilge pump and it was doing its thing. Looking good at this point. But guess what, this mud is over my boots and I am stuck. Luckily was able to put my weight on the back of the boat and work my feet loose. Had meant to hit up 1eyefishing and slayer and say hey while I was over that way today. Unfortunately my phone was in my pocket when I went over the side. Phone is now toast. Later realize my feet were killing me. Took my boots off and find I have several pieces of gravel in them from the mud. Did however get to go fishing. Fished East and West flats, the mouth of tidal creeks as well as in the creeks, and bars. Tally for the day several hard heads, stingrays, one small bonnet head, and a butt ugly puffer with spines on his back making him look like a porcupine. As I am loading boat up I notice how red my arms are and come to the realization that the last time I put on sunblock was October. Now have a red face and arms to go with my red neck. Still no fish for dinner but still a great day.



 Serious sacrifices to the fishing gods are always  an unplanned part of every fishing season. Before long your deductible will be paid and soon you should be good to go...


----------



## slow motion (Mar 11, 2021)

I should have went with a plan with a lower deductible. Bright side I have now showered off that mud and no longer smell like I've been wallowing in the pig pen. I might be back over that way tomorrow. If so I will try to catch up with you guys if you're fishing inshore.


----------



## slow motion (Mar 11, 2021)

Still no fish for dinner so grilled Kielbasa and vegetables. Maybe when I grow up I can catch and eat fish for dinner. Now that I think of it who wants to grow up anyway.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 11, 2021)

slow motion said:


> I should have went with a plan with a lower deductible. Bright side I have now showered off that mud and no longer smell like I've been wallowing in the pig pen. I might be back over that way tomorrow. If so I will try to catch up with you guys if you're fishing inshore.



 The boat is on the dock ready to run but we are not trying to get out early. We plan on being at the rock garden/stony bayou area at high tide. Solid black hull 23 fter w qtwin powwr poles what are you in?
I'll pm w my phone number...


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 11, 2021)

Today slayer and I got out on the incoming tide amd fished our oyster bar in the river that we fished yesterday. No luck. When over to the mouth of West pass and fish there with no luck. Trolled 3 to 5' water on the West flats for a little while with no luck. We could not give a shrimp away even to trash fish all day. We were exploring about the time of high tide and came across a small patch of grass being inundated by the high tide and there was lots of mullet activity there. We came away with 2 keeper redfish and lost a really good 22" trout at boatside. I think it was gill hooked or the line was wrapped in his gill and when he turned from the net he was gone.

TJ's was what I call a tournament/table fish... only about an inch short of maximum slot.






Shallow and rocky around the flooded grass patch (visible halfway to shoreline) made us earn it...


Vrooom! (Depth reading was speed warping )



Back at'em tomorrow...


----------



## Rabun (Mar 12, 2021)

Nice ones!!  Redfish on the half shell!  Way to stick with it and put something fine in the cooler!  You getem on shrimp?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 12, 2021)

Rabun said:


> Nice ones!!  Redfish on the half shell!  Way to stick with it and put something fine in the cooler!  You getem on shrimp?



 Thank you. Yes, live shrimp under a popping cork made tthe best option here...


----------



## slow motion (Mar 12, 2021)

At the lighthouse with Lucy waiting on a little more water. My wife joking refers to her as the other woman in my life. 1eyefishing I'll shoot you a text when I get on the water. I'm in a 15" mako skiff seafoam stripe on the side. The small center console from Basspro.￼


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 12, 2021)

slow motion said:


> At the lighthouse with Lucy waiting on a little more water. My wife joking refers to her as the other woman in my life. 1eyefishing I'll shoot you a text when I get on the water. I'm in a 15" mako skiff seafoam stripe on the side. The small center console from Basspro.￼


We run into this guy!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 12, 2021)

There’s some fish...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 12, 2021)




----------



## slow motion (Mar 12, 2021)

Dang what a handsome devil. Probably modest as well.? It was nice meeting you two. You outfished me again today. I did finally catch some trout today though. All shorts but still purty. Wife will be rolling in around 9. Will have to see what she wants to do this weekend. Not sure if I'll be back over or not.


Browning Slayer said:


> We run into this guy!
> View attachment 1071633


----------



## slow motion (Mar 12, 2021)

Okay pics of a few I caught. 

The goodThe badand the uglyAnd don't have 2 lines out when you hook a shark cause even the little ones do this


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 12, 2021)

We got an earlier start this morning, but for the 2nd day in a row the 1st part of the day was a bust. We fished around oyster bars in the river, and the oyster bars in the East River with no result.
As the high tide reached its peak we were on our little high tide hotspot from yesterday. There was not as much activity in the flooded grass but we could see quite a few redfish here and there in the water and passing by the boat. Not a one would touch anything we offered.
As the tide turned to go out,we made our way back to the West to some Creek mouth or Stir bars that regularly fish. Sat there for an hour or so with no results. The day was turning out to be a bust.
But then we found fish a 150 yd away at a different gap in an oyster bar. The outgoing tide was pushing out of the creek and was being funnelled by a long oyster bar with a gap in the middle.  We power poled down outside the gap and threw shrimp on popping corks and shrimp on jigs to the head of the current coming thru gap.
Before long we each had our keeper redfish limit (1 apiece), along with the usual assortment of trash fish. We caught a few trout also, including the big one that slayer posted already and slayer caught his 1st ever black drum.
As I said earlier, he is mostly an  artificial bait fisherman so he has never had a black drum take after one of his lures.  By the time the bite slowed down, we head thrown back about a dozen slot and short reds. Slayer got a good laugh when  I said "Dang it, another redfish!"





Fullblown prescribed fire on the refuge...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 12, 2021)

This afternoon is what will make you go back... We had multiple doubles. Rods were singing this afternoon along with lots of “drag”...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 12, 2021)

The Net was never far away... got a bite.. I’m on... there goes mine... ok.. I’m in.. just a puppy red.. mines bigger!!..


----------



## Rabun (Mar 13, 2021)

Thanks for the ride along!  Another fine job on finding that spot holding active fish!!  I'm jealous....keep those reports coming!

Nice trout slow motion!

Seems like last year I remember you guys talking about puffer fish tearing up your corks...was that right?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 13, 2021)

Rabun said:


> Thanks for the ride along!  Another fine job on finding that spot holding active fish!!  I'm jealous....keep those reports coming!
> 
> Nice trout slow motion!
> 
> Seems like last year I remember you guys talking about puffer fish tearing up your corks...was that right?



 Correct. I think they will be back soon. Haven't seen any yet.


----------



## slow motion (Mar 13, 2021)

Rabun said:


> Seems like last year I remember you guys talking about puffer fish tearing up your corks...was that right?


I think those are called smooth puffers. They must be migratory as they are not here in the cooler months.


----------



## slow motion (Mar 13, 2021)

Hope you fellas did well today. Didn't make it over today. Maybe tomorrow for a bit.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 13, 2021)

Ummmm...

We found fish...


----------



## slow motion (Mar 13, 2021)

Sweet. Glad y'all got 'er dun


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 13, 2021)

Super day today. And I am slap wore out from 3 or 4 days fishing. I got some numbers from a fellow GONer (thanks @notnksnemor) last night and slayer and I decided to head 10 miles out to  a wreck this morning for sheepshead.
We got out there in story book conditions and could plainly make out the wreckage beneath us under the boat. I could actually see my egg sinker and white shrimp on the bottom. We could make out all 4 corners of the wreck. We soon realised that the inshore tackle with brought was a little on the light side. Quarter ounce jigs and 1/2 ounce Carolina rigs weren't reaching the bottom because of the current.  I was re-tying a 2 oz Carolina rig when slayer noticed about a 50 pound Goliath grouper sitting next to the wreck just waiting.
My heavier Carolina rig allowed me to fish more vertically straight down on the wreck. I could make out my sinker and the white shrimp on the bottom inside the boundary of the barge.  Slayer was fishing lighter so he was casting up current of the structure and letting his lighter Carolina rig roll down the side of the wreck in the sand.
I was 1st to hook up with a fish that I saw was a good sheepshead coming off the bottom but the next thing we knew, there was a 200+ pound tank scooting out from under my boat to get the sheepshead. It was a 3 way battle with none of the 3 of us in control of the situation. It was a blast!  We wound up with a 1/2 a dozen sheepshead and a black drum and several grunts which we threw back. Nearly every fish was being chased by a monster Goliath. Slayer lost a large sheepshead to a large Goliath and I fed one a grunt on purpose. Saw the grunt coming up on my line with the grouper behind it and I let the big fish have it. He tightened up on me and went to the bottom and I saw him spit the grunt out. But he came back after the grunt a second time in I gave it to him a second time. He went right back to the bottom and let it slip out of its mouth again. I reeled the terrorised grunt in and let the little fella go home...  He looked real nervous scooting straight back down to the bottom from 27 feet up.
As high tide approached, we ran back inshore to our rocky grassy area where we caught fish a couple days ago on the high tide.
We caught our 2 man redfish limit again within an hour and headed to the hill to clean fish...

2 reds and trout from yesterday.  2 reds and sheepshead from today...



Boat taking a sunset rest after a few good days of fishing.
It's at the ready, but I need a rest...


Did I mention it was calmer than Lake Lanier 10 miles out in the gulf today?
Slayer at the helm...


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 14, 2021)

What a DAY!!! Heck, what a heck of a FEW DAYS!!


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 14, 2021)

Glad it worked out.
I usually end up with egg on my face when I give tips.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 14, 2021)

As I pack the truck and reflect.. I notice I still have 12 beers.. I started out with 96...


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 14, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> As I pack the truck and reflect.. I notice I still have 12 beers.. I started out with 96...
> View attachment 1071958



Give 'em to Bucky.

I'll be down 3/27 for a couple of weeks if you can make it back.


----------



## Rabun (Mar 14, 2021)

Great trip fellas!!  Filled the freezer for sure!


----------



## slow motion (Mar 14, 2021)

Browning Slayer said:


> As I pack the truck and reflect.. I notice I still have 12 beers.. I started out with 96...
> View attachment 1071958


Good to see you stayed hydrated


----------



## slow motion (Mar 14, 2021)

1eyefishing said:


> Serious sacrifices to the fishing gods are always  an unplanned part of every fishing season. Before long your deductible will be paid and soon you should be good to go... [/QUOTE
> Are my dues paid yet brother?I know hers are. And if you dropped your cast net in the lighthouse ramp channel, I found y. Will need some repairs.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 14, 2021)

dadgum...


----------



## bany (Mar 15, 2021)

That wreck was swell worth the trip! what a blast, congrats!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Mar 15, 2021)

Man, that sucks @slow motion !!


----------



## plumber_1969 (Mar 15, 2021)

Man can you send me my net back?


----------



## slow motion (Mar 15, 2021)

plumber_1969 said:


> Man can you send me my net back?


Sure thing. It will need some repairs though.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 15, 2021)

When we all gettin' together to fish??


----------



## slow motion (Mar 15, 2021)

I never know for sure I'm going until my truck starts heading south. Even then customers will try to turn me around if I can be found. You guys plan something and I will try and sneak off.


----------



## Rabun (Mar 16, 2021)

Hope y'all made home safe n sound. Looking forward to your next exploit


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 16, 2021)

Rabun said:


> Hope y'all made home safe n sound. Looking forward to your next exploit





notnksnemor said:


> When we all gettin' together to fish??



 I got home yesterday to sleep in my home bed for a few nights. 
Headed back next week hopefully early in the week, but have to be back home again on the 28th for a doctor's appointment on the 29th...


----------



## slow motion (Mar 17, 2021)

Thanks to 1eyefishing and Browningslayer for allowing me to join in on their adventure and letting me move in to your thread and make myself at home. There were some unpleasant aspects of this trip. I hit a deer with my truck or rather she hit me. I still need to take off the door panel and bang the dent out some as the window only goes down about 3/4 of the way now. I left the plug out of the boat, got my feet stuck in the mud, had a net get wrapped around my prop, and found a new rock with my lower unit. And I would do it all again in a minute. Because besides these setbacks I also spent some quality time with my wife, met some new friends, sipped some fine whiskey, ate some good food, had a few cold beers,  sipped some fine whiskey,  got some work done around the place, and even caught a few fish. Oh and did I mention I was able to enjoy some fine whiskey. Look forward to our paths crossing again.


----------



## Para Bellum (Mar 18, 2021)

slow motion said:


> View attachment 1071491 Still no fish for dinner so grilled Kielbasa and vegetables. Maybe when I grow up I can catch and eat fish for dinner. Now that I think of it who wants to grow up anyway.



Bro, what are you drinking?


----------



## slow motion (Mar 18, 2021)

Metro Trout said:


> Bro, what are you drinking?


The answer to your question is in the post just before yours. Though on occasion I do like tequila.


----------



## Para Bellum (Mar 18, 2021)

slow motion said:


> The answer to your question is in the post just before yours. Though on occasion I do like tequila.



I's just givin ya a hard time about the Michelob Ultra Organic Seltzer in Cucumber Lime flavor.


----------



## 1eyefishing (Mar 18, 2021)

I also enjoy a hard seltzer from time to time when it's too early in the day to break out the whiskey.
 I don't drink beer.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 18, 2021)

Slo-Mo.
Come down when I'm there and I'll treat you to some real whiskey.


----------



## slow motion (Mar 18, 2021)

Metro Trout said:


> I's just givin ya a hard time about the Michelob Ultra Organic Seltzer in Cucumber Lime flavor.


Yes sir the least desirable of the flavors in the box. Always drink those last. I was diagnosed with type 2 diabetes a little over a year ago so the low carb is my new new drink. Turns out though they aren't bad.


notnksnemor said:


> Slo-Mo.
> Come down when I'm there and I'll treat you to some real whiskey.


Thank you Mr. Kansas. Will do my best sir. Not sure I know how to drink expensive whiskey though.


----------



## Para Bellum (Mar 18, 2021)

notnksnemor said:


> Slo-Mo.
> Come down when I'm there and I'll treat you to some real whiskey.



What are we calling real whiskey?!  Got a fellow fan curious.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 18, 2021)

Metro Trout said:


> What are we calling real whiskey?!  Got a fellow fan curious.



Come to fish camp and you will see.


----------



## notnksnemor (Mar 18, 2021)

slow motion said:


> Thank you Mr. Kansas. Will do my best sir. Not sure I know how to drink expensive whiskey though.



Price isn't everything.


----------

